# HBO and Cinemax full On Demand content now available. Past series, shows, etc



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

That launched this morning. Similar to the HBO Go content that has all of the past series like Sopranos, etc available on your PC, tablet, or phone, now you an get those past episodes through your set top box via On Demand for both HBO and Cinemax.


Sex and the City is the one minor outlier because that show has some syndication rights on television that do not allow for all of the past episodes, though many are there.

Enjoy


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great news!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

This is GREAT news. HBO GO is an amazing product and I've been waiting for about a year and a half, it seems like, for that kind of full-content access on the big screen to make it to Directv and viewable on the big screen. :up:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Excellent. I'd wanted to start up with Boardwalk Empire again, but not everything was there. This is great news.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is AWESOME! Now I can finally see the first season of the Sopranos the way it was meant to be seen.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Great news. Is it the exact content of HBO GO, other than the Sex In the City Issue?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I can finally watch Deadwood & 6 Feet Under. Awesome news.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

raott said:


> Great news. Is it the exact content of HBO GO, other than the Sex In the City Issue?


After a quick look, it appears to be EVERY episode of their shows in HD (minus the SITC he mentioned).

WOW...This is very worth it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I can finally watch Deadwood & 6 Feet Under. Awesome news.


I watched Deadwood for the first time about a year and a half ago when I began testing HBO GO, along with the entire run of The Sopranos. I think it's time to re-watch Deadwood.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That is good news. Is everything available in HD? Obviously I mean only the shows that originally aired in HD, I'm sure stuff like The Wire won't be in HD since they weren't in HD to begin with. Has the On Demand movie selection improved too?

Edit/

Looks like Sigma answered while I was posting. Great news, I knew this was supposedly in the works, but it's great to see it finally go live. Hopefully other channels soon start getting more content too.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is why I said the Roku "issue" would be soon be a non-issue. We knew this was coming.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> This is why I said the Roku "issue" would be soon be a non-issue. We knew this was coming.


I'd been using Roku and HBOGO via my UVerse sub for the free 3 month offer. By total coincidence, my free 3 months ended today so I canceled...I enjoyed using the Roku. This news makes me happy as hell about the timing.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Very good. Now a way to make navigation easier.....(my only real complaint about the On Demand stuff).


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Very good. Now a way to make navigation easier.....(my only real complaint about the On Demand stuff).


What's wrong with it? Grab your remote and hit 1501. Done.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"raott" said:


> Great news. Is it the exact content of HBO GO, other than the Sex In the City Issue?


Almost. I believe Bill Maher are current season only, but those two are the only exceptions I am aware of.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Carnivale is missing also, but after checking on HBOGO I found that it isn't there either.

It was a very dark and quirky series that I would have liked to revisit.

Other than that, this is great news.


----------



## bennasar (Oct 5, 2010)

Still not at home to try it on my ipad, is it available to Everywhere too ?

Thanks!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bennasar said:


> Still not at home to try it on my ipad, is it available to Everywhere too ?
> 
> Thanks!


...you have had HBO Go for the iPad for a long time now. This is the same content as HBO Go via On Demand through your receiver.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Downloaded the first 2 episodes of Deadwood already. Was going to watch it on Netflix but this will work out better I think.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Great news!!!


Indeed


----------



## bennasar (Oct 5, 2010)

OOPS,forgot to say, I use the DirecTV application on the ipad for most of the shows, since the dtv app supports closed caption, HBO GO no.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> What's wrong with it? Grab your remote and hit 1501. Done.


Once on 1501, please show how easy it would be to get to Sopranos S5:E04.

I thought the reason for waiting so long was because OD was getting revamped. Doesn't look any different....yet....

Still seeing duplicate titles...Terminator 2 HD, X-Men:First Class for example.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"MikeW" said:


> Once on 1501, please show how easy it would be to get to Sopranos S5:E04.
> 
> I thought the reason for waiting so long was because OD was getting revamped. Doesn't look any different....yet....
> 
> Still seeing duplicate titles...Terminator 2 HD, X-Men:First Class for example.


Select the category for series, select The Sopranos, and then choose your episode.

Any easier and a DirecTV employee would be there to push the buttons on the remote personally.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> Select the category for series, select The Sopranos, and then choose your episode.
> 
> Any easier and a DirecTV employee would be there to push the buttons on the remote personally.


Should be grouped by season. But of course, you'd argue about that too.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"MikeW" said:


> Should be grouped by season. But of course, you'd argue about that too.


Seriously? Your complaint is that there isn't an additional sub-menu?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see how this is marketed. Is anyone aware of any other provider getting as much HBO content as this?


----------



## bennasar (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, tried the hbo content with the directv app and has all the series, that can be watched with cc

Good!!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I was scanning through the DirecTV site. I'm finding it difficult to navigate there as well. The idea of cover art and abreviated names makes it an unpleasant experience. When going into the HBO Series category, many items have no art. It would be nice to have a toggle allowing titles only.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> What's wrong with it? Grab your remote and hit 1501. Done.


Navigation inside 1501 is slow and cumbersome. Not bad when a handful of shows but gets progressively worse when the list lengthens.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Select the category for series, select The Sopranos, and then choose your episode.
> 
> Any easier and a DirecTV employee would be there to push the buttons on the remote personally.


And what about when you just want to peruse the offerings. Not knowing exactly what you want?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

There is just no pleasing some folks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> That launched this morning. Similar to the HBO Go content that has all of the past series like Sopranos, etc available on your PC, tablet, or phone, now you an get those past episodes through your set top box via On Demand for both HBO and Cinemax.
> 
> Sex and the City is the one minor outlier because that show has some syndication rights on television that do not allow for all of the past episodes, though many are there.
> 
> Enjoy


Very nice. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> There is just no pleasing some folks.


Said the man who is too picky to watch TCM.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bennasar" said:


> Still not at home to try it on my ipad, is it available to Everywhere too ?
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like it. Id have to do a more extensive compare but the iPad HBO offerings look a lot bigger than they used to be.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Fantastic news! Thanks SatRacer and Directv.

Will this new expanded On Demand content include some of the 3D movies that other providers carry?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Said the man who is too picky to watch TCM.


Big difference between this and an HD channel without anything in HD.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

It stinks that everything still has to be downloaded via the internet. Data caps keep me from downloading too much HD content.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll give this a try later tonight. Curious to see how fast some HD shows DL with my FIOS 150/65 tier.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> It stinks that everything still has to be downloaded via the internet. Data caps keep me from downloading too much HD content.


Comcast in my area claims there is a monthly cap of 250GB. I more than double that each and every month. I am at 542GB so far this month. They do nothing about it. It's meaningless here.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Once on 1501, please show how easy it would be to get to Sopranos S5:E04.
> 
> I thought the reason for waiting so long was because OD was getting revamped. Doesn't look any different....yet....
> 
> Still seeing duplicate titles...Terminator 2 HD, X-Men:First Class for example.


Additional improvements will be made including subfolders and such in future release(s).

I believe D* was the first to launch this nationwide. DISH has started to deploy but not done yet is my understanding. Others have done so in one market or another.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Now if they can get the 3D movies added that some cable systems have for HBO it would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Snickering Hound (Nov 3, 2011)

Impressed with the video quality, HBOGO on my Xbox can have issues with artifacting.

Scrolling through the choices can be slow as can loading episodes to the point of being able to watch them without the program being stopped while it continues loading. This is not enough of an issue for me to want to sacrifice video quality.

Would be nice to have a choice in the menu as to how to list episodes on TV Series, currently it's listed oldest episodes 1st, this can be an issue with series that have run for some time and you want to catch the latest episodes, you have to scroll through a bunch of episodes to get to Season 5 on True Blood for example.

Overall, quite happy here.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Additional improvements will be made including subfolders and such in future release(s).
> 
> I believe D* was the first to launch this nationwide. DISH has started to deploy but not done yet is my understanding. Others have done so in one market or another.


Thank you. That will be cool.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Where is Tales from the Crypt??


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Bigwayne13" said:


> Where is Tales from the Crypt??


Probably some murky rights issue there. It was a joint venture, not solely HBO.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Probably some murky rights issue there. It was a joint venture, not solely HBO.


Not on HBO Go either.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

cforrest said:


> I'll give this a try later tonight. Curious to see how fast some HD shows DL with my FIOS 150/65 tier.


Just as fast as they would if you had ~12Mb/s internet speed. The bottleneck is on the other end.

That said, you can almost always download in faster-than-real-time (depending on the channel).


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

This is wonderfull news!! Great addition, Thanks Directv!!

Gonna catch up on... damn, where do I start?

Ed


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i wonder why they put up all Curb Your Enthusiasm except the first episode


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Comcast in my area claims there is a monthly cap of 250GB. I more than double that each and every month. I am at 542GB so far this month. They do nothing about it. It's meaningless here.


Comcast usage meter page says
Your usage is measured starting the 1st of every month and is displayed graphically in the horizontal bar and to the right in the column labeled "Used". Also for your convenience, the history of your last 3 months usage is displayed in the bar chart below labeled "Usage History". For more information and frequently asked questions, please click here.
Note: Enforcement of the 250GB consumption threshold is currently suspended.



"Comcast.net" said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE (May 17, 2012): Effective immediately, we've decided to change our Data Usage Plan and replace our 250 GB monthly data usage allowance with a more flexible one. Our goal is to provide options that benefit consumers while also ensuring that all of our customers enjoy the best possible Internet experience over our high-speed data service. In the next few months, we are going to launch improved data usage management approaches that are in step with plans that other Internet service providers in the market are using and will provide our customers with more choice and flexibility than our current plan. More information can be found in the Q&A below.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I can finally watch Deadwood & 6 Feet Under. Awesome news.


Deadwood. 3 thumbs up an 5 stars. Hit me up when you have finished watching the entire series. I am interested in your thoughts.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


----------



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

bigtom said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


Same here, nothing after Luck


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bigtom said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


Mine does not. My list goes all the way down to Veep. Not sure what the issue might be for you.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

This is awesome, now if they would get the pause/skipping issues fixed on the HR-34 which makes VOD content unwatchable.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"bigtom" said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


What receiver do you have? PM me with your software version and model number.

Thanks


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

bigtom said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


same here


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

This is GREAT news!

Just one little suggestion. If the receiver detects your ISP is fast enough, allow it to stream. That way in one click the video will play (vs click to record, exit to list, wait for it a little bit than hit play). HBOGo and MaxGo play straight off the Internet. We kind of miss that simplicity we had with Cable VOD.

Not all rooms have hard drives to download too either. The H24 for example has no hard drive to download to. Using on demand in other rooms like the bedroom would be awesome!

That aside, this is great that all the extra content is now available!


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

After this addition to On Demand, I now have one of my receivers prompting me to choose between "highest quality" and "watch immediately" when I download something from HBO OD. My other HD DVR doesn't give me this prompt. Is this new? I've never seen it before and couldn't find anything on it with a search. Are these options just marketing code for different resolutions?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"AlanSaysYo" said:


> After this addition to On Demand, I now have one of my receivers prompting me to choose between "highest quality" and "watch immediately" when I download something from HBO OD. My other HD DVR doesn't give me this prompt. Is this new? I've never seen it before and couldn't find anything on it with a search. Are these options just marketing code for different resolutions?


Hmm... Now only if I could get this watch immediately on my non DVRs. H24 is a pretty fast box.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

What would I need to get this to work on an HR 22? A cinema connection kit?


----------



## CaptainInspiration (Jul 15, 2012)

"bigtom" said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


Same here on my HR34. Anybody figure out a fix yet?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"akw4572" said:


> What would I need to get this to work on an HR 22? A cinema connection kit?


Any internet connection will work.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Showtime?


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

bigtom said:


> My HBO Series folder only expands down to Luck. Any ideas?


Mine only expands down to Luck as well, but if I go back click All then begin to Search for the series such as Veep I see all the episodes. I have an HR-34 as well.


----------



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

Problem with HBO series going up to "L" seems to be specific to the HR34.
That is what happens on my HR34, but I have an HR20 in another room and that one shows the list down to "VEEP"


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

likegadgets said:


> Problem with HBO series going up to "L" seems to be specific to the HR34.
> That is what happens on my HR34, but I have an HR20 in another room and that one shows the list down to "VEEP"


Same here, HR34 only goes to Luck


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

My HR34 goes all the way to Veep.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"RunnerFL" said:


> My HR34 goes all the way to Veep.


National release?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

It will be fixed in an upcoming release in early August


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> It will be fixed in an upcoming release in early August


 Among other info, I had the HTGuys.com (Home Theater Podcasters) mention this on their latest podcast. It's on 6:15 minutes into their podcast timeline. People that have HBO and DirecTV have a right to know this info. I'm sure glad to know. Btw I did notice The Solid Signal Blog link I sent them is broken.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> It will be fixed in an upcoming release in early August


thanks for the info, can't wait!


----------



## sppunk (Feb 17, 2012)

Any idea why Larry David and Mr. Show aren't on HBO On Demand?

Those are HBO required viewing IMO.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sppunk said:


> Any idea why Larry David and Mr. Show aren't on HBO On Demand?
> 
> Those are HBO required viewing IMO.


By Larry David do you mean "Curb Your Enthusiasm"? It's there.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

My HBO Series folder is now expanding all the way down to Veep on my HR34.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

sppunk said:


> Any idea why Larry David and Mr. Show aren't on HBO On Demand?
> 
> Those are HBO required viewing IMO.


Mr. Show with Bob and David is not on HBOGO either, the HBO VOD content is equal for the most part to what is available on HBOGO. So not seeing that show on there does not surprise me...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Joe Spears said:


> Mr. Show with Bob and David is not on HBOGO either, the HBO VOD content is equal for the most part to what is available on HBOGO. So not seeing that show on there does not surprise me...


Mr. Show might have something to do with IFC having rights to air it, kind of like Sex and The City with TBS?


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

do they have In Treatment up? i have HR34 i can't see all the series they have yet until update the HR34


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

lacubs said:


> do they have In Treatment up? i have HR34 i can't see all the series they have yet until update the HR34


It's not on the HBO Go website, so I doubt it's available On Demand either.


----------



## jburns (May 11, 2012)

Blurayfan said:


> Comcast usage meter page says
> Your usage is measured starting the 1st of every month and is displayed graphically in the horizontal bar and to the right in the column labeled "Used". Also for your convenience, the history of your last 3 months usage is displayed in the bar chart below labeled "Usage History". For more information and frequently asked questions, please click here.
> Note: Enforcement of the 250GB consumption threshold is currently suspended.
> Quote:
> ...


LOL Get your wallet ready.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

Very happy about this. We've had our eye on adding HBO for a few months now - this added enough value to the deal and pushed us over the edge - we just signed up today


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if The Wire is in HD. I know it has the icon but just want to make sure. If it is I will order hbo and watch it. Thanks for your help


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ronkuba said:


> Can anyone confirm if The Wire is in HD. I know it has the icon but just want to make sure. If it is I will order hbo and watch it. Thanks for your help


If it's like Six Feet Under, then it's upconverted 4:3.


----------



## miesque1127 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just got Whole Home and On Demand installed today. Pretty stoked about it. Looking forward to starting Game of Thrones and Boardwalk.


----------

